# Advert Criticized For Partially Nude 16yo Model



## Fran (Sep 3, 2009)

Source, with a picture of aforementioned n00dz





> LONDON (Reuters) – Britain's advertising watchdog has criticized an ad for a clothing company featuring a partially nude model *who appeared to be younger than 16.*
> 
> The advert for American Apparel clothing featured on the back cover of Vice magazine, a free publication aimed at 18 to 34-year-olds, and showed the young-looking girl modeling a hoodie top in a series of photographs.
> 
> ...



Besides, 16's plenty fine! :ho


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 3, 2009)

whats the bid deal-o, she's wearing a top-o


----------



## Grape (Sep 3, 2009)

uhhhh... who's complaining? mormons? 

Have they ever seen a fucking swim suit?


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 3, 2009)

She doesn't look like 16 to me ... 
That reader must have some eye problems


----------



## Sasori (Sep 3, 2009)

Where are the pic?

The link doesn't have them.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 3, 2009)

She doesn't look that young to me.  And she's not that nude either.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2009)

That's not even that bad .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 3, 2009)

is Britain's advertising watchdog run by Muslims or Christian fundamentalists?


----------



## Red (Sep 3, 2009)

> It said the model was _*23*_ and did not look under 16, nor was she portrayed as a sex object.


She's 23 goddamnit.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 3, 2009)

No kidding.

She's dressed in what most would consider a typically modern 2 piece swimsuit. or even "at home" casual wear.

Idiot prudes..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 3, 2009)

She's twenty three and they're bitching?

WTF


----------



## Weaboo (Sep 3, 2009)

She looks older than 16. Whoever is complaining about this should see some of the models Japan has, they look _very_ young.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Sep 3, 2009)

I remember back when I was working at a home supply store, there were some products from the 90s with a perhaps 8-year-old girl that was completely naked lying on her stomach. It was even in the company's logo. There was even a time when it was normal for parents to take pictures of their kids in the tub.

Those concerned mothers who see something sexual in everything really need to grow up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2009)

Seriously. The model is 23 years old. Nothing illegal took place. Some people need to get over it.


----------



## Fran (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess I should make the OP less misleading


----------



## LoboFTW (Sep 3, 2009)

Shes not underage or nude. Thats just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmm, I'll not understand the big deal against even full nudity for _any_ age...I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Fojos (Sep 3, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> No kidding.
> 
> She's dressed in what most would consider a typically modern 2 piece swimsuit. or even "at home" casual wear.
> 
> Idiot prudes..



A 2 piece swimsuit usually shows a lot more.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 3, 2009)

No pictures at the link. =/

I don't see what the problem is if the girls 23 though...


----------



## Altron (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah you see more when you go to the beach than in that advert.  Some people need to stop making a big situation out of some small ass things.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 3, 2009)

I believe the UK has a law that makes it illegal for an adult to pose as a nude underage person, make porno, etc.  So, if it looks underage, it is, as far as the law is concerned.  Just what I've read on the emotionally-charged internets.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone remember the Blind Faith album cover?


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 3, 2009)

The amusing thing here is how the people who see something sexual in her are the ones with the fucking problem.


----------



## xpeed (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow....that's inappropriate?  Plus girls look young for their age these days.  It's called make-up and photoshop.  

If that's not suitable for the public, let's look at Ralph Polo and their beefy half-naked shots of men.  If that's suitable, why not a girl in a bra?  Load of shit we Americans are...too nervous around lawsuits.


----------



## Fran (Sep 3, 2009)

Besides, even if she really was 16, it'd be fine :ho

Sweden.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Sep 3, 2009)

Hipsters are all secretly pedophiles. Their cover's been blown!


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 3, 2009)

Europeans at the age of 16 looks older, so i guess this is ok


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 3, 2009)

Some people just need something to complain about. The woman was 23 so there is no problem.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 3, 2009)

And people wonder why the world has problems these days.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 3, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> Some people just need something to complain about. The woman was 23 so there is no problem.



this is actually good for them. thanks to that, we now know what's going on over there. its a form of exposure for their company too


----------



## krickitat (Sep 3, 2009)

hate to break it to you guys but that Link doesnt actually HAVE any pictures of the advert. The girl in the two piece on the main page is just a stock Photo for the company. Which is just reuters being lame because they dont want to post the pictures and get burned either. 

None of you even know what this girl looks like. 
Remember the add said she was wearing a _Hoodie_ that was _unzipped_ and showing part of her _nipple_. 

Where the hell do you see that on that page?

Pics or it didnt happen man


EDIT: 
I made it happen.
why dont you check out this link and then tell me that the pics below are not tame in comparison KarinPr0nz


Also the actual Ad in question
KarinPr0nz


my take? She has tan lines, which is ok for candid shot but not for professional shots. 
Very not classy, not even slutty. Looks like a cut clip from Fast times at ridgemont High.


----------



## Subarashii (Sep 4, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> uhhhh... who's complaining? mormons?
> 
> Have they ever seen a fucking swim suit?



No but they watch the most porn.


----------



## Rika (Sep 4, 2009)

So what?  She's hot.


----------



## ikra (Sep 4, 2009)

she looks 20


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol big whoop


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Sep 4, 2009)

Partially Nude?


----------



## ragnara (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's see. She is 23, she doesn't look like 16, she isn't nude, the picture doesn't even look sexual at all. In one of the pictures we are supposed to see a part of a nipple... Yeah, we have a big problem here.


----------



## iLurk (Sep 4, 2009)

...

And where can I find said "nude" pictures?

I need them for my own personal research, not for enjoyment purposes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

Tsukiyomi said:


> She doesn't look that young to me.  And she's not that nude either.



She's wearing what you could see girls three and four years younger wearing at any beach in America.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 4, 2009)

She looks decent. More people getting upset over nothing.


----------



## Amaretti (Sep 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She's wearing what you could see girls three and four years younger wearing at any beach in America.



Men's boxers and open hoodies that flash their nips?

I wasn't aware that was regular beachwear for teen girls in America.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Men's boxers and open hoodies that flash their nips?
> 
> I wasn't aware that was regular beachwear for teen girls in America.



The picture I saw was a girl on her back in underwear.


----------

